# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Ba Ba Vàng - Nhà hàng ở Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

Ba ba được biết đến không chỉ là món ăn bổ dưỡng, tốt cho sức khỏe mà còn có tác dụng chữa bệnh. Vì thế, các món ăn được chế biến từ ba ba được xem là món ăn khá hấp dẫn đối với nhiều thực khách
Nắm được tâm lý đó, nhà hàng Ba Ba Vang đã ra đời như một nơi chuyên chế biến các món ăn từ ba ba, đáp ứng được nhu cầu của thực khách. 
Tọa lạc ở vị trí thuận lợi, bên cạnh đó sở hữu một không gian rộng rãi và thoáng mát, nhà hàng chủ yếu được chia làm 2 không gian chính: khu sân vườn và phòng lạnh. Nếu thích một không gian mở, tự do trò chuyện rôm rả cùng bạn bè khu vực sân vườn là nơi thực sự thích hợp dành cho bạn và bạn bè. Không gian phòng lạnh ấm cúng với tông đèn vàng dịu mắt, được bày trí đơn giản tạo cảm giác không gò bó nhưng vẫn lịch thiệp và trang trọng. 
Như đã giới thiệu, nhà hàng đặc biệt chuyên về các món ăn từ ba ba như: ba ba rang muối, hấp rượu vang, nấu chuối và nướng muối ớt. Bên cạnh đó là các món hải sản tươi sống được nhiều người yêu thích và cơm Việt Nam. Hải sản của nhà hàng được lấy từ vùng biển Cam Ranh va Phú Quốc bảo đảm bộ tươi, ngon cho món ăn. 
Thực đơn nhà hàng khá phong phú từ ba ba cho đến các món hải sản tươi sống được chế biến chuyên nghiệp qua bàn tay đầu bếp với hơn 30 năm kinh nghiệp. Chủ nhà hàng là người có hơn 15 năm trong ngành chế biến hải sản tươi sống nên cũng góp phần làm cho thực đơn thêm đặc sắc, mang sự độc đáo riêng của Ba Ba Vang. Đặc biệt, các món ăn như trở nên hấp dẫn hơn khi ăn kèm với các loại nước chấm chỉ có tại Ba Ba Vang làm tăng thêm hương vị cho món ăn. 
Nhân viên phục vụ ân cần và chu đáo, đội ngũ quản lý tâm huyết và chuyên nghiệp sẽ làm tăng thêm phần chất lượng cho bữa tiệc của bạn thêm hoàn hảo. 
Nhà hàng nhận tiệc liên hoan, sinh nhật, và họp mặt theo yêu cầu của thực khách. 

Ðịa chỉ	1B Phổ Quang, P.2, Q. Tân Bình, TP. Hồ Chí Minh.

Chỉ dẫn	Cách góc Trường Sơn – Phổ Quang khoảng 100m.

Ðiện thoại	(08) 38456 094 - 38456071	Fax	(08) 38457653

Ðịa chỉ E-mail	babavang@gmail.com

Website	TRANG CHỦ

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến nhà hàng Ba Ba Vàng_

Cùng khám phá* các nhà hàng ở Sài Gòn -  cac nha hang o Sai Gon*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Sài Gòn tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

----------


## anhloveemkok

up phụ bạn, chúc bạn đắt hàng

----------


## thunhunguyet

nhìn miếng thịt ba ba vang ươm ngon quá

----------

